# The Tiltenator



## zadiac (12/11/18)

So I always have 5 or 6 bottles (120ml) of juice mixed in advance that need to steep the 4 to 6 weeks. Once a week they need to be aired and then agitated a bit, but doing it by hand has gotten a bit tiresome for me since my accident as my left arm isn't quite co-operating in that regard, so tilting the bottle 50 times with one hand and having to go through 5 or 6 bottles didn't work for me anymore. Then I designed and built this:

I call it "The Tiltenator". Catchy, I think. I just slip 3 bottles in, switch on and leave it for an hour and then slip in the other two or three or one and let tilt for an hour. Works really well. This is the second model and still sorting out some kinks, but it works really well.

This was designed specifically for the 120ml chubby gorilla bottles, but I can make adapters that will make tilting of other bottles possible, although it's not a priority for me as the 120ml chubby gorilla (the new soft squeeze ones) are the only bottles I use.

This one is too fast. It's a 100rpm geared motor, but I've ordered a 20rpm motor. This one introduces bubbles during the tilting process because it's too fast, which I don't want. I just need it to tilt up and down slowly for about an hour to agitate the juice once a week during the steeping process. 

Everything is 3d printed except the bearings and the motor.

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 21 | Creative 2


----------



## lesvaches (12/11/18)

nicely done!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## JurgensSt (12/11/18)

Well done. Very good idea

Send from this side of the screen

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## vicTor (12/11/18)

good job !

Reactions: Like 3 | Thanks 1


----------



## jm10 (12/11/18)

Very impressive


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (12/11/18)

Well done. Great piece of equipment.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## Silver (12/11/18)

Oh my gosh @zadiac !
That's amazing
You got serious talent

Man will have tiltinator - man will have nicely mixed juice !

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (12/11/18)

Silver said:


> Oh my gosh @zadiac !
> That's amazing
> You got serious talent
> 
> Man will have tiltinator - man will have nicely mixed juice !



Thanks @Silver. It's not finished yet. There are kinks to sort out, but I can use it. It can be used to mix juice right away as the main mixer, but I still use my magnetic stirrer first and then it goes in the cupboard. Once a week it's aired and then goes in the tiltenator for an hour. Will try it as main mixer from start as well and see what happens.

Reactions: Like 5


----------



## lesvaches (15/11/18)

aka Sample Rotator...

https://guides.teklalabs.org/Guide/Sample+Rotator/12?lang=en

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## zadiac (15/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> aka Sample Rotator...
> 
> https://guides.teklalabs.org/Guide/Sample+Rotator/12?lang=en



Nice, but mine is way easier to make and much cheaper. Cost about R200 at most. Printed it here at home.

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (15/11/18)

zadiac said:


> Nice, but mine is way easier to make and much cheaper. Cost about R200 at most. Printed it here at home.


lol, so the price of a 3D printer + R200

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Sir Vape (15/11/18)

Very cool bud

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## zadiac (15/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> lol, so the price of a 3D printer + R200



I've had my printer for a very long time and I regularly print things that I need for vaping and around the house. The printer was not for this only. So no, only the R200.

I doubt your include the price of your car when you go buy bread.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Funny 3


----------



## lesvaches (15/11/18)

zadiac said:


> I've had my printer for a very long time and I regularly print things that I need for vaping and around the house. The printer was not for this only. So no, only the R200.
> 
> I doubt your include the price of your car when you go buy bread.


too true. what else do you “print for vaping” if i may ask?

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## StompieZA (15/11/18)

There are places that offer 3D printing for cheap. I know Atomix Vapes offers this service as well.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## zadiac (15/11/18)

lesvaches said:


> too true. what else do you “print for vaping” if i may ask?



I made a stand that my mixing beaker rests on at an angle when decanting into a bottle. That way I can leave it to drip everything out to the last drop. That makes the cleaning of the beaker also faster and easier. I'm busy designing a mod that will be 3d printed as well, but that's still a way off. I also made grips for my tanks to screw the bottoms off when re-coiling and re-wicking. 3d printed two attie stands as well. Made a battery holder for all my batteries not currently in use. Battery holder for spare batteries on the go. Also made a coil lead measuring jig for trimming my coil leads to the right length for inserting into my build deck. Made an overhead lab stirrer as well, but it's not assembled yet. Waiting for the stir disc and rod.

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## lesvaches (15/11/18)

zadiac said:


> I made a stand that my mixing beaker rests on at an angle when decanting into a bottle. That way I can leave it to drip everything out to the last drop. That makes the cleaning of the beaker also faster and easier. I'm busy designing a mod that will be 3d printed as well, but that's still a way off. I also made grips for my tanks to screw the bottoms off when re-coiling and re-wicking. 3d printed two attie stands as well. Made a battery holder for all my batteries not currently in use. Battery holder for spare batteries on the go. Also made a coil lead measuring jig for trimming my coil leads to the right length for inserting into my build deck. Made an overhead lab stirrer as well, but it's not assembled yet. Waiting for the stir disc and rod.


that’s quite a bit.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Chanelr (15/11/18)

@zadiac flippen brilliant idea

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## Resistance (15/11/18)

zadiac said:


> So I always have 5 or 6 bottles (120ml) of juice mixed in advance that need to steep the 4 to 6 weeks. Once a week they need to be aired and then agitated a bit, but doing it by hand has gotten a bit tiresome for me since my accident as my left arm isn't quite co-operating in that regard, so tilting the bottle 50 times with one hand and having to go through 5 or 6 bottles didn't work for me anymore. Then I designed and built this:
> 
> I call it "The Tiltenator". Catchy, I think. I just slip 3 bottles in, switch on and leave it for an hour and then slip in the other two or three or one and let tilt for an hour. Works really well. This is the second model and still sorting out some kinks, but it works really well.
> 
> ...





Good job bro!

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1


----------

